# 17 Magic Gloves



## TheLe (Jul 19, 2005)

[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/images/tn/17MagicGloves_tn200w.jpg[/imager]*17 Magic Gloves*

Tired of the same old gloves? Well, how about a nice set of _magic gloves_? That's right, The Le Games is here to help you out with our new book, *17 Magic Gloves*. Inside you will find *18* fantastic magical gloves, which can be used in any d20 campaign. Yeah, we said *18*, and in *bold* text too.

Here is what you will find in *17 Magic Gloves*:

01. Gloves of Bitch Slapping
02. Goves of Blood Casting
03. Gloves of Claws
04. Gloves of Ensnaring
05. Gloves of Holy Storm
06. Gloves of Lightning
07. Gloves of Phantom Strike
08. Gloves of Reconstitution
09. Gloves of Speed
10. Gloves of Spying
11. Gloves of Squishing
12. Gloves of Stickiness
13. Gloves of Stone Fist
14. Gloves of Thunder Clap
15. Gloves of Tremor
16. Gloves of Vibration
17. Gloves of War Drums
18. Gloves of Zapping

Each pair of magical gloves comes with a Creation Cost and Market Value, to make it easy to use in nearly all d20 fantasy worlds!

This product comes with a landscape PDF for easy onscreen viewing (fully bookmarked), a portrait PDF for easy printing (also fully bookmarked), and a Rich-Text-Document version for easy cut / copy / paste (because we KNOW what a pain in the ass it is to copy/paste from a pdf).

Still not convinced? Well check out the *free Demo*!

THE LE GAMES, ENHANCING YOUR WORLD


----------



## kitoy (Jul 29, 2005)

*17 Magic Gloves Review*

Despite the title, 17 Magic Gloves is actually a compendium of 18 different pairs of gloves with a variety of abilities.  They range from the conventional (gloves of thunder clap - clap your hands together to make a sonic boom), to the unexpected (gloves of spying - one glove animates and acts as a spy under the control of the wearer of the other glove), to the cliché (gloves of claws – look Ma, I’m Wolverine).  The writing style walks the line between irreverent and amateurish and the whole thing could use another round of editing.  

This supplement opens up with suggestions on how to balance the gloves for different campaigns and some generic adventure ideas that apparently have no connection to the gloves themselves.  After some self-promotion for other The Le Games products, we get to the gloves themselves.  

The first pair are the gloves of bitch slapping.  The name alone may give you a hint at how much utility you can find for this supplement in your campaign.  If gloves of bitch slapping are appropriate for your game, you’ll probably like this product.  If the name turns you off, you may want to look elsewhere.

Anyway, here is a list of the gloves and a few comments on each:

Gloves of Bitch Slapping – They allow you to attempt a Bitch Slap (Su) a few times a day with a melee attack.  If you score a critical, you then get a chart to roll on to determine what effect you get.  The bitch slap effects range from extra damage to staggering your foe to knocking off half their hit points!  These are probably only for those who miss that chart rolling goodness.

Gloves of Blood Casting – Allows a spellcaster to sacrifice hit points in order to make their damaging spells do extra dice of damage.

Gloves of Claws – Look Ma, I’m Wolverine!  They come in different flavors, including bone, iron, steel and adamantium.  Unusually, they all cost the same price and have the same stats, except for the adamantium gloves that cost 6,000 gp more.

Gloves of Ensnaring – These gloves allow you to use an entangle-like effect once per day by enchanting a small object, like a stone, and throwing it at your enemy.  They also allow you to enchant goodberries instead to get a mass damaging effect instead.

Gloves of Holy Storm – These gloves function as flashlights that you can turn on and off at will.  They also allow you to call down a storm of light that damages evil beings and, if you’re a paladin, heals your allies.  This includes evil allies of the paladin (?).  

Gloves of Lighting – Available in four different ranges of power, these gloves grant resistance to electricity.  They also allow you to fire off a small lightning bolt once per day in exchange for giving up your resistance for the rest of the day.

Gloves of Phantom Strike – Allow the wearer to make a single melee attack from a short distance a few times per day, interesting and flavorful.

Gloves of Reconstitution – These gloves allow you to instantaneously shrink a shield down into your glove and use a portion of its shield bonus as a dodge bonus to your AC.  I’m not sure I like the name, but the concept is neat.

Gloves of Speed – These grant an odd assortment of speed related benefits: a “speed” bonus to attacks, an enhancement to the Deflect Arrows feat, and the ability to cast spells without provoking an attack of opportunity.

Gloves of Spying – One of the more interesting concepts, this pair of gloves allow you to animate and control one of the pair as long as you wear the other glove.  In addition, you can see and hear anything near the animated glove and the glove has a variety of useful skills based on your class level.  I really like the idea behind this item, but the actual mechanics of its use are a bit arbitrary.  For example, you have to make Concentration checks in order to achieve certain results, the animated glove’s skills are calculated off of the wearer’s class level, and the animated glove doesn’t have hit points.  Damage done to it has a chance to be passed on the wearer.  Personally, I feel it would’ve been easier and more consistent to stat up the animated glove as a tiny construct with actual skill points and hit points.

Gloves of Squishing – Basically, these gloves allow you to manifest Bigby’s Thumb of Squishing once per day.  The effect is a funny visual, but, like some of the other gloves in this supplement, this item is a one-trick-pony.

Gloves of Stickiness – A pair of cursed gloves that glue the wearer to whatever they’re holding.  The strength check to pull an item free gets progressively harder.  Fun for a few laughs at a PC’s expense.

Gloves of Stone Fist – Another once per day, do something semi-cool pair of gloves.  These allow you to turn one of your hands into a big giant fist o’ stone.

Gloves of Thunder Clap – Again, once per day you can clap your hands together to cause sonic damage and deafness to those in your immediate area.

Gloves of Tremor – When wearing these you gain a small bonus to AC and the ability to cause a minor earthquake effect a few times a day.  

Gloves of Vibration – Allow the wearer to make an unarmed melee attack once per day that causes the target to become shaken once per day.

Gloves of War Drums – Once per day, the wearer of these drums can “air drum”, causing the sound of drums to be heard and granting a morale bonus to the attacks of allies and a penalty to the attacks of enemies.

Gloves of Zapping – Wearing these gloves allow the wearer to add additional electrical damage to their melee attacks.  The downside is that every hit builds up a charge that can eventually start to harm the wearer.  I like this concept, it’s relatively straightforward and simple.
Overall, I think this supplement has some neat ideas, but the execution leaves a lot to desire.  The “do x once per day” thing is overused, some of the mechanics for actually using the gloves are burdensome, and the prices for the items seem to be out of whack.  I haven’t done a detailed analysis of how they arrived at the prices, but why would the gloves of stone fist cost 17,170 gp for a relatively simple effect, while the more useful, and usable more often, gloves of tremor cost only 6,480 gp?  Similar, seemingly arbitrary choices are made for other prices or to determine how an effect functions.  As I mentioned before, the whole thing could really use another round of editing to weed out misspellings and grammar errors.  Lastly, the whole product is written in an irreverent, almost amateurish, tone that may be off-putting to some.

On the good side, the art is professional looking, but seems to have been inserted into the supplement randomly.  I honestly couldn’t tell you what picture is supposed to go along with which glove.  However, the pdf comes in a variety of easy to use formats.  These include a “read-on-the-screen” version, a printable version, and a .doc file for easy cutting and pasting.

With some more editing, polishing, and a little touch up to the rules, this could have been a useful and flavorful product, but, in my case, the negatives outweighed the positives.


----------



## Arg-ha Lardgoa (Sep 30, 2005)

*Good Idea Okay Execution*

17 Magical Gloves
Overview:3 out 5
The overall design and presentation of this pdf is on the bland side, it is functional not overally pretty. Since this is a small publication the functional look probably works the best for its size. Each glove takes up about ¾ to 1 page each. There is a couple of pages of introductory material followed by the items and their descriptions. Contrary to the title, there are 18 Glove descriptions.
Gloves of Bitch Slapping:
	Funky name to this item and funky abilities for this is item. Most would probably not include this item into their campaigns.
Gloves of Blood Casting:
	Another item of questionable abilities, it could add interesting possibilities to anyones campaign. Would not be good for Good casters.
Gloves of Claws:
	These are probably the best item in this book. Can add a lot to a monks back of tricks.
Gloves of Ensnaring
	This item would be good for rangers and druids. This item has a lot of potential for low level characters.
Gloves of Holy Storm
	Very interesting idea behind these gloves can prove handy.
Gloves of Lightning
	Can be overpowering for a low level group, would have to watch when to give out.
Gloves of Phantom Strike
	Unclear on how these gloves actually do what they do.
Gloves of Reconstitution
	Very interesting for fighters who dual wield or hand and half wield.
Gloves of Speed
	Very nice for a dexterous type character.
Gloves of Spying
	Not so sure about this glove. May be useful for a more role play vs roll play game.
Gloves of Squishing
	Interesting effect.
Gloves of Stickiness
	Cursed gloves very nice.
Gloves of Stone Fist
	The name says it all.
Gloves of Thunder Clap
	Not very useful.
Gloves of Tremor
	Good for casters who are outnumbered and need to get away.
Gloves of Vibration
	Useful fro getting someone to drop something, could be a weapon or an important piece of information.
Gloves of War Drums
	Good for bards.
Gloves of Zapping
	Cursed.
The descriptions for the items are generally good and can be used as a source of inspiration for other magical gloves, which I believe is the authors intent. Overall I find this book to be useful as a tool to help the campaign, even though some items may not be to my taste. Also, the creation costs are sketchy at the most for all the items, the author trys to shoehorn affects into spells that do not produce the intended effects. Therefore, some of the prices of the items will be off. Some of the items have multiple affects but only one spell is credited with its effects.


----------



## TheLe (Sep 30, 2005)

Whoohoo! Thanks.

You can find 17 Magic Gloves HERE.

All our customers have loved the book so far, and we are sure you will too!

~The Le Games


----------



## BrotherD (Nov 13, 2005)

*Good Gloves, Good Price*

_17 Magic Gloves _ is part of The Le Games' _17_ series (other installments include _17 Magic Weapons_, _17 Magic Hats & Helmets _ and _17 Magic Rings_). This 17-page product, as the name implies, is a collection of several magic gloves that can be readily dropped into your _Dungeons & Dragons _ campaign. (The name of the book is a bit misleading, however; _17 Magic Gloves _ actually includes *18 * gloves!) After spending a page or two introducing the book and providing some ideas on how best to insert these new magic items into your ongoing game, author The Le, creator Jonathan Drain and editor Wayne Tonjes dive right into the bulk of the book. 

Starting with the Gloves of Bitch Slapping. 

My thoughts at this point are mixed. I don't like to mix my fantasy with modern day euphemisms, and, well, calling something the Gloves of Bitch Slapping does come off as sounding a bit silly, but in truth, I don't know what ELSE these gloves could be called. When the wearer of these gloves confirms a successful critical hit, the gloves give off a flash of red light, causing a random effect against the recipient of the unfortunate unarmed attack. The "weakest" of these effects is 2d6 damage (that is considered magical for purposes of damage reduction). The victim may also be dazzled, shaken, blinded or, worst on the scale, "whittled" (which calls for the recipient of the bitch slap to lose exactly half of his or her current hit points, as well as a bit of Constitution damage). 

Other highlights in this collection of magic items include the Gloves of Blood Casting, which adds an additional 1d6 points of damage to any damaging spell the wearer casts at a cost of 3 hit points per 1d6 bonus damage; the Gloves of Phantom Strike, which grants the wears the attempt to make a single melee attack against opponents up to 20 feet away; and the Gloves of Tremor, which, in addition to providing the wearer a +1 armor bonus to his or her AC, also allows the wearer to slam his or her fists into the ground, sending a magical tremor into the ground and potentially knocking prone creatures within an area equaling 3d4x5 feet. 

The Gloves of Spying also stood out. The user need only wear one of these two gloves to use the gloves' ability - animating the loose glove and sending it to explore and spy for the wearer up to 1000 feet away. The owner can use this animated glove to see and hear anything within the spying glove's surroundings. 

The Gloves of Squishing are really beyond description. These thumbless gloves allow the wearer to bring a giant semi-transparent thumb into existence directly above an enemy. The thumb then . . . well . . . squishes that opponent. 

The gloves all receive individual descriptions (and instructions for their creation), making them unique in appearance as well as effect. Another bonus of _17 Magic Gl_oves is that whenever a glove calls for a magical or conditional effect, a quick definition is provided so that player's and DM's don't have to keep flipping through their rule books to see what happens when the Gloves of Thunder Clap deafens a character. 

_17 Magic Gloves_ is affordably priced ($2.00). Only a few typos mar this otherwise well-put together product, and, overall, I would recommend it for both players and DMs.  _17 Magic Gloves_ is available at RPG Now.


----------

